# Right or Left Handed?



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just curious lol 

I am left handed


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

left handed too


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

WD3 said:


> Just curious lol
> 
> I am left handed





321kyle said:


> left handed too


That's a sinister omen.... :afr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I write left-handed, but I do most other things right-handed.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

How about those that are ambidextrous?


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Lefty and proud


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Left handed


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Right handed.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I'm a righty. But both of my parents are ambidextrous. My mother is left handed when she writes things out though.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

i am a righty but i think lefties are sexy


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Predominantly left-handed (writing, eating, etc.), and use my right hand for a couple everyday activities (using scissors, brushing teeth, etc.) and sports... I suppose it's odd, but sometimes I forget which hand is better at doing something so I have to test out both hands.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a complete lefty.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I use both, but the right one more.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am left handed, and whenever I see another person writing, I check to see if he or she is left handed too.

Because I'm a weirdo.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pita said:


> I am left handed, and whenever I see another person writing, I check to see if he or she is left handed too.
> 
> Because I'm a weirdo.


Haha, that makes me think of when I was little and I would watch t.v. and if I saw a left handed person, I would be all surprised. :um I was just like, "Oh my gosh, they're left handed." I acted like it was the coolest thing. I was so weird.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate those left-handed desks. They always seem to have too many of them cause the left-handed people don't use the left-handed desks.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

To all my fellow Southpaws, what's the best way to not get ink marks on the side of your palm when writing?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I would only want to be left handed if I had to write in Arabic all the time or if I was a boxer/mixed martial artist.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

pita said:


> I am left handed, and whenever I see another person writing, I check to see if he or she is left handed too.
> 
> Because I'm a weirdo.


I look for left-handed people even though I'm right-handed.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a lefty but I bat righty, right eye dominant, and I kick righty. And when I run and slide playing paintball or airsoft I prefer my right butt cheek, for whatever reason.

I'm all over the place.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

foe said:


> To all my fellow Southpaws, what's the best way to not get ink marks on the side of your palm when writing?












Hmm, I dunno about the others, but I hold my pencils/pens like that (though slightly less "extreme") so I never have the side of my hand run over my writing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you guys heard about the vanishing twin/left-handed theory?



> Since it is hypothesized that in some instances vanishing twins leave no detectable trace at birth or before, it is impossible to say for certain how frequent the phenomenon is. It was hypothesized for a long time that non-right-handed and non-left-handed individuals may be the survivors of "mirror image" identical twinning


http://www.cracked.com/article_18404_6-shockingly-evil-things-babies-are-capable-of_p2.html



> For a long time scientists had a theory that left handed people might have started out as twins in the womb. Their rationale was that in a set of twins one tends to be right handed and one left handed. Genetic and nurturing factors can also affect handedness, but they can't explain it completely in many cases. Maybe all lefties were the result of only one twin surviving the cage fight that is fetal development.
> 
> It wasn't until ultrasounds, and fearless cameras capable of surviving the uterus, that scientists discovered their hunch was right. Sort of. They were right in the fact that most lefties were once twins but they didn't go far enough. Scientists now think that a ridiculous one in eight people started out as two peas in a pod. Of course, only about one in 70 people actually is a twin. So what happened to your twin? You killed it and then absorbed it into your body. Yeah, those stories of adults finding teeth in their shoulder? Not urban legends.
> 
> Not really. Chances are you were just the healthier fetus. Or you hogged all the blood if you shared a placenta. Or you grew faster and literally left your sibling no womb at the inn. If multiple pregnancies are really as common as they now seem, we evolved to be this way for a reason. Trying out two fetuses to see which one is more likely to survive is a pretty good plan evolutionarily. Unfortunately, carrying twins is very dangerous for the mother, meaning that our best bet as a species was to let one twin kill off the other early on in development. Just another reason lefties are a sinister, sinister group of people.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I write right handed but I throw left handed and kick a football left footed. When I played golf I played right handed.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I was left-sided for dance and gymnastics purposes (as was my also right-handed sister). Although some people on the internet say left-sidedness is more common at their gyms, it was uncommon at mine, I was the only left-sided kid in some dance classes, and when my ballet teacher a few years ago noticed I was much better at turning to my left she commented on it being rare.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a lefty.



komorikun said:


> Have you guys heard about the vanishing twin/left-handed theory?
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18404_6-shockingly-evil-things-babies-are-capable-of_p2.html


damn, never heard of that before. Interesting...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Have you guys heard about the vanishing twin/left-handed theory?
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18404_6-shockingly-evil-things-babies-are-capable-of_p2.html


 How come I never heard anything about this?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Left handed should be at 10-15%

This poll is suffering from self-selection bias.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Right here.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I found another cracked article on left-handed people.

http://www.cracked.com/article_19808_5-reasons-being-left-handed-screws-you-life.html

and wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handedness#Theories_of_left-handedness_vs._right-handedness


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Lefty


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

voted lefty but I'm actually mixed dominant i think.

I write with my left hand, and do nearly everything else with my right. This might be why I'm so screwed up.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Have you guys heard about the vanishing twin/left-handed theory?
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18404_6-shockingly-evil-things-babies-are-capable-of_p2.html


I don't really buy it, but it's still a pretty interesting theory. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Dang, I'm actually surprised by how many lefty people are here. You'd think there'd be less.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Right handed..


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I am a lefty


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Left handed people are more creative. True, because lefties are right-brain dominant, which controls creativity. Right handed people are left-brain dominant. More trivia for the young people: a long time ago if a child was left handed, parents and teachers often tried to force them to use their right hands instead. Me, I'm a leftie, but oddly it's my right _leg_ that's dominant (what I use to kick a ball with).

PS: anyone who's heard of that saying about "using your left hand..." Us lefties use our right.


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a righty.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

Right handed, I can use my left hand for most things besides writing..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ventura said:


> I can write with both :b


So can I, but if I do with my left it's going to look like it was done by a 5-year-old in the dark while having a seizure.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

left. I used to work with a girl that would tease me about all the accidents and early deaths associated by being left-handed. She was funny, but not so much.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> So can I, but if I do with my left it's going to look like it was done by a 5-year-old in the dark while having a seizure.


Haha, it can't be that bad.  I've tried writing with my right hand many times before. I still can't write good with my right hand. It would be pretty neat if I could write with both of my hands.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I write right handed but I've always thrown a baseball or a football left handed.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Right handed, but I spank off with my left.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Right handed, but I spank off with my left.


I do that right handed but I need to see how it would be left handed.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Have you guys heard about the vanishing twin/left-handed theory?
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18404_6-shockingly-evil-things-babies-are-capable-of_p2.html


Not sure what to make of that theory, but it reminds me of this:


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

up handed, other times its whichever I chose


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Right handed!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

This is very interesting. The left-handed to right-handed proportion is much higher on this site than in general. The sample size is too small to tell, but there might be a correlation between handedness and social anxiety.

I am leftie, for what it's worth (actually, I use my left hand for everything except the mouse - go figure).


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> This is very interesting. The left-handed to right-handed proportion is much higher on this site than in general. The sample size is too small to tell, but there might be a correlation between handedness and social anxiety.
> 
> I am leftie, for what it's worth (actually, I use my left hand for everything except the mouse - go figure).


I thought it could be because people who are left handed are more likely to vote on a poll about this because they're different to the norm.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm right handed


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Right handed.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

pita said:


> I am left handed, and whenever I see another person writing, I check to see if he or she is left handed too.
> 
> Because I'm a weirdo.


is this y u always ignore me???! (a joke, don't imagine something!)


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I would only want to be left handed if I had to write in Arabic all the time or if I was a boxer/mixed martial artist.


Arabic?? :sus

I can easily guess y:

Left-Handed People and the Catholic Church

Did you know that "Centuries ago, the Catholic Church declared left-handed people to be servants of the Devil? For generations, left-handers who attended Catholic schools were forced to become right-handed. They justified this belief on the basis of several bible quotations that stigmatized left-handedness.

=================

( she told me that during her school years, a crazy teacher took the left hand of a girl and put it in HOTTTT water!!.... she became a shy quite girl!!!)


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

Left Handed


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> Arabic?? :sus


Or Hebrew.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Left handed ;b


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Or Hebrew.


didn't mean that!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> Arabic?? :sus
> 
> I can easily guess y:
> 
> ...


Arabic is written from right to left. If you use your left hand the ink won't smudge, but if you use your right hand it will.

It looks like this: http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/لغة_عربية


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Left-handed drivers probably get into less accidents in the UK, Australia, and Japan.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

didnt vote because it depends. initaly i was left handed but everyone brainwashed me to be right handed..


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm right-handed, though the computer mouse is always in my left hand, it's some kind of habit.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

arnie said:


> Arabic is written from right to left. If you use your left hand the ink won't smudge, but if you use your right hand it will.
> 
> It looks like this: http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/لغة_عربية


is this a Joke?!!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Right handed. Though I do some things with my left hand, like talking on the phone.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> didnt vote because it depends. *initaly i was left handed* but everyone brainwashed me to be right handed..


Same here. My mother trained me to be right handed as a child. My left leg is the dominant one while my right hand is the dominent one...I still dont know if thats normal though :stu


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I am right handed, though it did not appear to be that way at first.

According to my mother, I started using my left hand more often than my right when I was a child. Then my mother force me to use the more "normal" right hand, and the rest is history.:blank


----------

